# Somebody please help!



## beaver962000 (May 19, 2013)

Hello. I bought this gds puppy yesterday. The original owner just sent me pics of the parents. Neither of their ears r erect and something just doesnt seem right about the mother. The owner says the parents ears r erect depending on their mood. Im concerned that my puppy isnt full blooded because the mother doesnt look fool blooded. Im new to gsd's and any help would be much appreciated! Do they look full blooded to u?

The first pic is the mother, second is father, and third is my puppy. He is 8 weeks old. Thanks in advance! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## beaver962000 (May 19, 2013)

I believe the ears may be down because they r submitting. I hope im right...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheriandloki (May 10, 2013)

It doesn't matter. If you didn't see the KC papers or go to a reputable breeder you can never guarantee a pups lineage. I have a crossbreed and he's gorgeous, you should love him regardless. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TAN+ZAK (Nov 22, 2012)

They are just very submissive dogs by the look of them, i think thier ears would go up if they got excited. The female is out of condition because she has been feeding her pups, get another photo in a couple of months and you wont recognise her.I personaly prefer submissive GSDs, much easier to live with ,mine doesnt even bark at the door, he is everybodys friend and will roll over if threatend by another dog.His mum was the same , she didnt even bark when we went to view the pups, thought we must have the wrong house. I think you will have a wonderful dog there,he looks so happy sitting in your car. My dogs ears very rarely go up, but they can, and the vet has confirmed it is a submissive thing.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Those poor dogs look scared and chained to a tree not to mention they look like they were not very well taken care of in general  just be lucky you have a cute pup and just enjoy him and give him lots of love


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Probably purebred. Not the best quality, but purebred.

I do disagree with the TAN+ZAK that mom is out of condition because of having puppies. She's out of condition because she's likely not exercised properly. She also looks to be overweight, and doesn't have the best structure.

Best you can do is just love your puppy.


----------



## beaver962000 (May 19, 2013)

Sheriandloki said:


> It doesn't matter. If you didn't see the KC papers or go to a reputable breeder you can never guarantee a pups lineage. I have a crossbreed and he's gorgeous, you should love him regardless.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I do love him regardless. Even if he ended up not being full blooded I would love him. But he was sold to me as full blooded and I wanna make sure (as much as I can) I wasnt ripped off

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## beaver962000 (May 19, 2013)

TAN+ZAK said:


> They are just very submissive dogs by the look of them, i think thier ears would go up if they got excited. The female is out of condition because she has been feeding her pups, get another photo in a couple of months and you wont recognise her.I personaly prefer submissive GSDs, much easier to live with ,mine doesnt even bark at the door, he is everybodys friend and will roll over if threatend by another dog.His mum was the same , she didnt even bark when we went to view the pups, thought we must have the wrong house. I think you will have a wonderful dog there,he looks so happy sitting in your car. My dogs ears very rarely go up, but they can, and the vet has confirmed it is a submissive thing.


Thanks u for ur input. I feel a little better now. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't want to be the jerk here, but if you were worried in the first place about it not being full blooded and being ripped off you should have asked to see papers or expressed these concerns BEFORE you bought the dog.

The dogs look in bad condition. Your puppy is cute, I am glad you love him regardless 
Also, makes me a little worried that he's sitting by all the stuff on the floor in your car, watch him good or that cigarette box or other junk could be eaten in a second


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Why didn't you ask the "breeder" about this prior to purchasing him? Regardless of his lineage, I am sure he is going to love you no matter what! Enjoy him he is cute!


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

That's exactly what I was thinking I am glad I was not the only one thanks Mego




mego said:


> I don't want to be the jerk here, but if you were worried in the first place about it not being full blooded and being ripped off you should have asked to see papers or expressed these concerns BEFORE you bought the dog.
> 
> The dogs look in bad condition. Your puppy is cute, I am glad you love him regardless
> Also, makes me a little worried that he's sitting by all the stuff on the floor in your car, *watch him good or that cigarette box or other junk could be eaten in a second*


----------



## beaver962000 (May 19, 2013)

mego said:


> I don't want to be the jerk here, but if you were worried in the first place about it not being full blooded and being ripped off you should have asked to see papers or expressed these concerns BEFORE you bought the dog.
> 
> The dogs look in bad condition. Your puppy is cute, I am glad you love him regardless
> Also, makes me a little worried that he's sitting by all the stuff on the floor in your car, watch him good or that cigarette box or other junk could be eaten in a second


I was pushed for time when I bought him. I admit it was a mistake not seeing the pics before I bought. But now that its done and over with im trying to see if in ur opinion (which I respect) he is full blooded or not. 

He is always under my supervision and was only in the floorboard of my truck for about 5 minutes. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## beaver962000 (May 19, 2013)

Mrs.P said:


> Why didn't you ask the "breeder" about this prior to purchasing him? Regardless of his lineage, I am sure he is going to love you no matter what! Enjoy him he is cute!


I bought him from an individual, not a breeder. He assured me that the pup is full blooded. But how well can u trust someone that is trying to sell something? Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## beaver962000 (May 19, 2013)

mego said:


> I don't want to be the jerk here, but if you were worried in the first place about it not being full blooded and being ripped off you should have asked to see papers or expressed these concerns BEFORE you bought the dog.
> 
> The dogs look in bad condition. Your puppy is cute, I am glad you love him regardless
> Also, makes me a little worried that he's sitting by all the stuff on the floor in your car, watch him good or that cigarette box or other junk could be eaten in a second


I had no worries till I recieved the pics of the parents

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

He's a cute puppy! Enjoy him 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

He looks purebred so do they have fun


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

At the end of each day, will you still love him? Care for him? Meet his needs? Will he show you affection? That's what's really going to count for you unless you planned to show or stud him. He's very cute and you will no doubt keep him healthy and well cared for. THAT is what will matter each day. If you ever want to breed a GSD or show one, the folks on this forum will guide you through that process before you fall in love with a pup. Until then...enjoy your love affair and know that YOU did what your heart led you to do. No breeding, no showing...just loving your GSD companion.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The correct terminology is purebred...not full blooded. Sorry, pet peeve.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Cute puppy! They look purebred to me.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

you should NEVER buy any animal without meeting the parents!!! to heck with is he purebred, are his parents stable tempered?? afraid of their own shadow? vicious? hiding in thunder? submissive peeing when people approach? Are they untrainable?? unhealthy?? lame???

The pup is a composite of his parents without meeting them you are playing Russian roulette, looks pure but very poor quality parents. Love him and hope for the best, and remember next time to do your research, I hope you didn't pay any $$ and take him to the vet quickly for shots and parasite control


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

OP I have to ask, what makes you think the mother isn't purebred? She looks purebred to me.


----------



## beaver962000 (May 19, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> OP I have to ask, what makes you think the mother isn't purebred? She looks purebred to me.


She just seems to have a different frame than any ive seen (which isnt many)


----------



## beaver962000 (May 19, 2013)

trudy said:


> you should NEVER buy any animal without meeting the parents!!! to heck with is he purebred, are his parents stable tempered?? afraid of their own shadow? vicious? hiding in thunder? submissive peeing when people approach? Are they untrainable?? unhealthy?? lame???
> 
> The pup is a composite of his parents without meeting them you are playing Russian roulette, looks pure but very poor quality parents. Love him and hope for the best, and remember next time to do your research, I hope you didn't pay any $$ and take him to the vet quickly for shots and parasite control


Of course I took him to the vet...y wouldnt I? Any puppy deserves to be healthy...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Look purebred to me!

FWIW if someone breeds dogs I call them a "breeder". Doesn't have to be a negative term but people can't use the excuse of not doing health checks, providing pedigrees, etc because they are not a "breeder" when they bred dogs.


----------



## mackjordann (Mar 13, 2013)

The dad looks like a German Shepherd, but also looks like there could be something else in there. Also I'm guessing the parents or other dogs owned by this person spend a lot of time chained because the grass is worn down and it is all dirt. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

beaver962000 said:


> She just seems to have a different frame than any ive seen (which isnt many)


 
gotcha. was just curious. Stick around and look at various pictures. You'll see a great many dogs, all with similar and different frames. your pup is cute no matter what.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

They look pure bred. Just pitiful and sad.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Poor mom and pop. Dogs chained in the backyard that don't get proper exercise, human Interaction and socialization may not have the best temperament. So your beautiful puppy may need extra work and training. When you are ready to train, search here for ideas.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Those gsds are pure. They could also be very timid or scared. Reason why the ears are down. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

